# Village Bicycles Swap Meet - Tuckerton, NJ Sept 6th, 2020



## cheeseroc (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## bikejunk (Sep 4, 2020)

Thank you for four days notice on a holiday weekend  cant make it - i have to work


----------



## cheeseroc (Sep 5, 2020)

Its not my swap, im just sharing for the good of the group.  You’re welcome.


----------

